# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Lizard με κόκκινα μάτια?

## wings

Μπορεί ένα lizard να έχει κόκκινα μάτια???

----------


## mitsman

χμμμμ ενδιαφερον!!!! γιατι οχι????

----------


## gianniskilkis

Για μένα αδύνατο ...

----------


## xarhs

εγω δεν το εχω ακουσει ποτε αυτο

----------


## wings

Από ζευγάρι gold x blue έχω ένα νεοσσό στους τρεις συνολικά που έχει κόκκινα μάτια. Το θηλυκό blue είναι ασυζητητί γνήσιο lizard 3ης γενιάς δικό μου. Το gold αρσενικό φαινομενικά τουλάχιστον είναι lizard. Κανένας από τους δύο δεν έχει κόκκινα μάτια. Και αν υποθέσω ότι το αρσενικό δεν είναι γνήσιο lizard δε θα έπρεπε να βρίσκω ένα χαρακτηριστικό που να μην κολλάει με τα στάνταρντ της ράτσας. Πόδια, νύχια, ράμφος είναι μαύρα. Φολίδες πλάτης, στήθους φυσιολογικές. Καπέλο κανονικό. Τι γίνεται?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πιστεύω ότι σιγά σιγά θα σκουρύνουν τα μάτια τους . Δεν υπάρχουν κόκκινα μάτια σε μελανικά πουλιά ...

----------


## xXx

Γιάννη τα φαίο είναι μελανινικά πουλιά και έχουνε κόκκινα μάτια

πχ φαίο κόκκινα μωσαικού
*Καναρίνι φαιό κόκκινο μωσαικό*

----------


## Anastasis

Πρωτη φορα ακουω καναρινια να εχουν κοκκινα ματια....

----------


## xarhs

εγω ανασταση εχω καναρινι με κοκκινα ματια......

----------

